# Convince me why I should buy a Panerai



## maxpower1804 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a simple challenge for everyone: convince me why I should buy a Panerai. I'm looking at the 112 - I really like the minimalism of every Panerai, but like this model in particular - but am open to all posibilities.

A bit of background: I'm a 26 year old lawyer. Part of me is worried that it's too "flashy" or "trendy" for my profession. Overt displays of wealth are not acceptable unless you are a partner. That's part of the reason I'm attracted to Panerai: it manages to be understated and over the top all at once. I've owned Omega, Breitling, and vintage Rolex but have never really been satisfied with them. 

So I'm interested in hearing everyone's experiences. What you like about them, what reactions you get, how often you wear it. Convince me


----------



## MC36 (Apr 1, 2008)

You have come to the right place. One of the reasons that I was attracted to Panerai was that it was an understated brand, very simple yet elegant. Most of those around you will not know what it is or that it really what it cost. Most of the young attorneys that I know are all Datejust or Sub owners and that is pretty much the limit. 

The 112 is a great model and one that you will be very pleased with. You can dress it up or down with whatever the occasion. It will hold its value very well. The Subs and Datejust are great (I own some) but they are a dime a dozen, the PAM is a small club (but growing). 

Good luck with your decision and purchase.


----------



## bjferri (May 5, 2008)

It sounds like you are already convinced. Trust me - you will not get Panerai off your mind. It's already affecting you... If you buy another watch it won't satisfy you - I tried with a few brands. It just prolonged the agony of wanting a Panerai.

For me, exclusivity and resale value are important. The prices and demand keep creeping higher and higher every year. Soon they will be too expensive to buy.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

If you need to be convinced, my advice would be not to buy one. For that amount of money, it really should be a watch that "sings" to you...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## magnetmandan (Dec 27, 2006)

"Minimalism" and "Flashy" just don't seem to go together--a bit of an oxymoron, if you ask me. "Trendy" is a geographic issue. Where do you live? Where I live, the only people that know what a Panerai is, are WIS. If you live in LA, maybe a different story. I'll tell you what, no matter where you live, put an aftermarket strap on a Panerai and you're guaranteed not to be trendy. Another suggestion is to get a Radiomir. I almost took a sales job and a 210 was going to be my daily wearer. The sales job was based in the bay area and I wasn't even remotely worried about "overt displays of wealth". If someone noticed it, it was gonna' be a good topic of discussion. Rolex....I'd worry about. Panerai, I wouldn't. Get the 112 and see how many good "connections" you get :-!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Online, where we obsess about every last little thing, 44mm seems big. After all, 44 is bigger than, say 40. In the real world, however, a 44mm watch is no longer all that big. It's not like you'd be walking around wearing a clock on your wrist. Nor is it a super-sparkly thing, either; it's a steel watch on a leather strap.

What you will get, however, is a singularly made watch. The first time I picked a Panerai up (It was a Radiomir 210) that was the thing that struck me right off the bat: this thing may be simple, but it is perfectly made. (The second thing that struck me was the thermonuclear lume strength.)

This is especially the case with the 112, which is about as simple as a watch can get: it's a serious quality over quantity thing.

Depending on your local scene, you may get tons of compliments or snippy comments...or you may get no notice at all. I'm in northern Massachusetts and I don't see too many of my fellow Paneristi.

Similarly, whether or not a Panerai constitutes a potentially gauche display of wealth depends on the circles you run in. Based on what you listed, you're used to wearing prestigious watch brands, and Panerai is really only a half-step above those. (Not quite a super-premium brand...yet.)


----------



## maxpower1804 (Oct 21, 2009)

I live in Chicago and most of the Panerai I see on the street are being worn by European tourists or businessmen. I'm perfectly fine with that. In fact, it makes me like them more. I agree that if I was in LA or San Francisco it would not be that unique. Hell even the mayor of San Francisco has a 312. 

To those with manual wind movements, does that ever get old? Or you just have to get into a routine and then it becomes second nature?


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

handwound said:


> If you need to be convinced, my advice would be not to buy one. For that amount of money, it really should be a watch that "sings" to you...


+++1 well put Trent|>


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Manual winding isn't at all a bother. You get used to it nearly instantly. It's nice to know that once the watch is wound, it's at 100%, rather than never being entirely sure with automatics.

Power reserve on most manual models (not the eight day versions or anything) are around 50 hours or so, so it's not a big deal if you miss winding it one morning or just decide on a whim to wear something else.

Nor should you worry about the mechanism being too delicate for daily winding: these pieces are incredibly robust.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

See one in person, and the watch will convince you.


----------



## vbuskirk (Jan 3, 2009)

Ready?


----------



## maxpower1804 (Oct 21, 2009)

Beautiful! I ultimately decided to get the 112, so now begins the fun of selling my Omega Planet Ocean and finding my new Panerai...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

^ Awesome pics! :-!


----------



## vbuskirk (Jan 3, 2009)

:thanks :blush:


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

This post makes me want to buy one.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Txemizo said:


> This post makes me want to buy one.


I always say, just buy it a Panerai if you are wanting one. what is the worse thing that can happen but have a nice time piece, a Panerai. :-!


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> ^ Awesome pics! :-!


+1!

Sweet.


----------



## ocwatching (May 21, 2010)

Maxpower...if you are a bit self-conscious that I would maybe look at the Rads. The Lums are a bit sportier. 

but either way, it has to sing to you!

good luck


----------



## jdubbs (Dec 2, 2008)

maxpower1804 said:


> I have a simple challenge for everyone: convince me why I should buy a Panerai. I'm looking at the 112 - I really like the minimalism of every Panerai, but like this model in particular - but am open to all posibilities.
> 
> A bit of background: I'm a 26 year old lawyer. Part of me is worried that it's too "flashy" or "trendy" for my profession. Overt displays of wealth are not acceptable unless you are a partner. That's part of the reason I'm attracted to Panerai: it manages to be understated and over the top all at once. I've owned Omega, Breitling, and vintage Rolex but have never really been satisfied with them.
> 
> So I'm interested in hearing everyone's experiences. What you like about them, what reactions you get, how often you wear it. Convince me


First off, if you're 26, and have a pile of undergrad and law school debt, a Panerai may be something you want to hold off on for now. This is a pricey watch.

This isn't a watch that's going to get noticed by many people...but people who know it, love it. This is a fairly understated, non-flashy watch. Fits in better on the weekends than it does at the office. I'm looking for a white face dress watch for meetings and all.

It does make a statement, though, and that statement is that the wearer knows his watches, its a niche brand without any real advertising, and you have to really find it.

The watch in person is beautiful, but again, if you're looking for something flashy, like a Rolex, it's not for you.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi to all, I have been 'lurking' in the background and I don't need any convincing on getting a Panerai. It's just the funding....I have to sell/trade some to get one. What do you all think of the Panerai 000?

Cheers!


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

I love the Zero, personally. Almost pulled the trigger on one earlier this week. Sadly, my adult self took over and I realized this is not a good time for me to be spending that much money on another watch. 

This time next year, though....


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion! I hate when my adult self takes over and interferes with my hobbies! o|


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

akira23 said:


> Hi to all, I have been 'lurking' in the background and I don't need any convincing on getting a Panerai. It's just the funding....I have to sell/trade some to get one. What do you all think of the Panerai 000?
> 
> Cheers!


The Zero is a great watch...I bought my son one for Christmas.



















Very cool. 100% Panerai DNA. :-!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

Donut said:


> The Zero is a great watch...I bought my son one for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you have a lucky kid there. That's one hell of a Christmas present for a kid that age.


----------



## Psmith. (Jul 18, 2009)

Great pics Chris b-)



Cheers


----------



## REQUIEMnJADED4U (Oct 27, 2009)

autofiend said:


> Wow, you have a lucky kid there. That's one hell of a Christmas present for a kid that age.


X2

I found this thread to be very helpful as I'm looking for to buy my first Panerai. I don't need to be convinced as I love the watch but it was great to read about what some posters feel about the watch. |>


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

autofiend said:


> Wow, you have a lucky kid there. That's one hell of a Christmas present for a kid that age.


LOL!!! It is $"000" for the son, but daddy has to add a 3 or 4 in front of that model number!!! :-d


----------



## watchboy (Feb 13, 2006)

maxpower1804 said:


> I have a simple challenge for everyone: convince me why I should buy a Panerai. I'm looking at the 112 - I really like the minimalism of every Panerai, but like this model in particular - but am open to all posibilities.
> 
> A bit of background: I'm a 26 year old lawyer. Part of me is worried that it's too "flashy" or "trendy" for my profession. Overt displays of wealth are not acceptable unless you are a partner. That's part of the reason I'm attracted to Panerai: it manages to be understated and over the top all at once. I've owned Omega, Breitling, and vintage Rolex but have never really been satisfied with them.
> 
> So I'm interested in hearing everyone's experiences. What you like about them, what reactions you get, how often you wear it. Convince me


hmmm.....to trendy or flashy??? 26??? Lawyer$$$???

Ok let's look around, do youngsters and teenagers have iPhone or Blackberry these days? Now go figure. :-d


----------



## harryd3333 (Sep 20, 2009)

This is an interesting question that provokes another question I have. When I bought a Panerai, I felt comfortable that Panerai was a men's watch. I see that in advertisements, celebrity endorsements, etc. I am not so certain with other watch brands. For example, if you pick up a copy of Revolution watch magazine, you will see women wearing large watches from some of the major companies where I initially thought these were men's watches. Does this mean that those watches are targetted for women? Also Hamilton makes two versions of the Elvis special edition automatic watch: an all black one and an all white one they sell on the Hamilton-Labs website. Is the all white Hamilton Elvis watch for men or women? Please enlighten me on this topic. With Panerai, there is no confusion.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Donut...adopt me....;-)|>


----------



## zekio (Jun 9, 2010)

harryd3333 said:


> This is an interesting question that provokes another question I have. When I bought a Panerai, I felt comfortable that Panerai was a men's watch. I see that in advertisements, celebrity endorsements, etc. I am not so certain with other watch brands. For example, if you pick up a copy of Revolution watch magazine, you will see women wearing large watches from some of the major companies where I initially thought these were men's watches. Does this mean that those watches are targetted for women? Also Hamilton makes two versions of the Elvis special edition automatic watch: an all black one and an all white one they sell on the Hamilton-Labs website. Is the all white Hamilton Elvis watch for men or women? Please enlighten me on this topic. With Panerai, there is no confusion.


watches are unisex these days, well unless theres a blinged out pink unicorn on the dial


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Here are my 2 
The 005 for more dressy, the 177 for casual stealthy look.
It is an addiction I can not explain. I was not a fan of Panerai at first. Now I own 2 and would be the last ones I would sell.


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

Donut said:


> The Zero is a great watch...I bought my son one for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I be your son please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## RLXtrader (Oct 6, 2008)

My lawyer wears a Gold Presidential Rolex...

Anyways I have had a number of Panerais and every model is very simple and elegant.

no matter what you are doing it retains its contemporary state



good luck on your search.:-!


----------



## JasonChinnock (May 1, 2007)

For this reason;


----------



## RRM1020 (May 2, 2009)

If you need to be convinced, you should not buy one.
Learn about the heritage, the following and anything else you can read to learn about the brand - then make a decision.


----------

